# CHEAPEST CHEMIST TO BUY PROGYNOVA



## PINNYBADOO

Hi, does anyone know the cheapest place to buy progynova? I went to ASDA they were cheaper than the hospital we are with except the progynova was nearly double the cost. If anyone can recommend a pharmacy (not an online one) it would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Dudders

Ask Asda if it would be any cheaper as it's for fertility purposes - they don't make a profit on anything fertility related, even if it is a drug that is also used for other reasons.  I have to say that I never shopped around for this as it was only about £10 for a box of 84 from my clinic.  British National Formulary price is £7.72 so that will probably be the cheapest unless you can get it from somewhere like Healthcare at Home who may be cheaper, but depending what you need to order you may have to pay delivery costs.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Progynova is really cheap. No more than about £10 a box. I would shop around at Boots, LLoyds, independents.

Make sure you tell ASDA it is for fertility treatment.

What were you being quoted there?

I just did a quote on Boots website and it is £10.69 for 84 tablets.


----------

